# BBQ for 125 cooking in advance questions



## smokinjoeb (Apr 28, 2010)

ok, i'm doing BBQ for 125 on memorial day.  planning on having pulled pork, brisket and chicken.  i'm not able to cook onsite and need to cook in advance and reheat onsite.  So, here is my plan:

Dinner is on Saturday

start cooking Wed or Thursday night Pulled pork, Brisket smoke all night.  Pull the pork following day and cook the chicken while pulling the pork.  once done i'll shred the chicken into pieces and pack up all the meat into double ziplock bags and on ice.  the plan is to reheat using a turkey fryer pot & propane.  get the water boiling and then submerge a few bags of pork for about 15 min.  once heated into covered aluminum pans w/ water baths and sterno.  i was thinking of mixing some rub and apple juice to put in the bottom of the pulled pork pan.  i'll try and save some brisket drippings for the brisket and use some rub and chicken stock for the chicken.

should i slice the brisket in advance and ziplock it? or slice onsite and ziplock to reheat onsite?

i was thinking of making some burnt ends too. do the burnt ends re-heat well?

any advice and/or recommendations are appreciated!  i've done 30-40, people before, but, it's always at home.  this time, i'm gonna be rural and no stores for emergency last minute stuff!!

Thanks


----------



## caveman (Apr 29, 2010)

Since you've already worked a big crowd at home, it sounds like you pretty much have everything under control.  Like you reminded yourself, there won't be any stores around for emergency supplies, so, make a checklist & double check it before walking out of the door that day.  As far as slicing the brisket, I would.  Why can't it be heated back up in a ziploc baggie?  I think you are more prepared than you give yourself credit for, as it surely sounds like the plan is in effect.  Just don't forget that checklist.  Good luck.


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 29, 2010)

I would definetly slice the it in advance. I would also load each bag of all the items you are cooking with some moisture to help keep it from drying out. Put pans underneath your smokes and capture the drippings and defat them and add some apple juice/rum/beef stock or something to help preserve the moisture. When you reheat the tendency is to dry out for sure.   Who is doing the sides? If you need some help with them send me a PM - I have some suggestions if you need them


----------



## meateater (Apr 29, 2010)

Ok, here's my 2 cents worth. Maybe talk to a restaurant supply company and see if they rent wheelable hot ovens, *"not sure what you call them".*  They are basically a portable holding oven. Hope this helps you out.


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 29, 2010)

Party rental outfits have them too - not sure if a restaruant supply will rent them


----------



## smokinjoeb (Apr 29, 2010)

can't rent an oven, i'm going to be at Catalina Island, the BBQ is for a boating club i belong too. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





other members are bring sides, appetizers and desserts.


----------



## smoke 2 geaux (Apr 29, 2010)

Sounds like you have a solid plan.  The only thing I would be leary of, is submerging the meat in zip bags.  Do you have a vac seal rig?


----------



## smokinjoeb (Apr 29, 2010)

i don't have a vacuum sealer.  i was going to double bag them and do a few at a time keeping the zip part of the bag above water.


----------



## mr bonejangles (Jun 17, 2010)

Yes double bag for sure, nothing worse than water logged bbq lol, good luck!!!


----------



## workoutchamp (Jun 19, 2010)

I know this event is long over (a year+), but it is still relevant to the forum and its members.  That said.... I am going to refire this one up - if you don't mind...

JoeB,

Why not do all three meats fresh?  It is a simple deal - we cater this size all the time.  

So tell me your apprehension of not doing it in one shot - and I will discuss it with you.  

I'd love to see you serve fresh next event - and I can help.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Mar 12, 2011)

Smokinjoeb, I have had a lot of Family and Civic parties and simple do my cooking 2-3 days ahead and,(most places you have the party) have an over of sorts, so it's an easy get there early and heat activity.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





If it happens there are going to be no Ovens,get up early, heat them in your over,wrap in foil(X2), and plac in a heated  cooler  wrapped in newspaper or old towles.They will hold heat for up to 6hrs.

   When reheating them,I usually have placed them in the refrid. the way I wrapped them coming off the Smoker (X2) and leve them in that as heat them up, this will leave a residual portion of Aujus when you open the package, so be easy and save this drippings for the presentation.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





and juice to keep it moist after slicing. Same with the Pork, save the juice.Again. I leave the Butt intact and save it's aujus for the same reason.

   So, as others have mentioned, kep it moist in a way that suites you.Everyone has to hone thier skill in thier own way.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.  Have fun and remember to;


----------

